# Picking up my puppy in a few weeks! Need your help



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

This is an extensive thread about a lot of different things, so bear with me haha. So FIRST off, I'm thinking of names for my male puppy. Choices are:

Miko, Nike, Jayger, Django (JANG-go), Magnum, Scar, Red. My favorites are Miko and Nike, but if you have any others than are similar to these, feel free.

Here's a checklist I came up with. Please help me add/delete/modify!

P*uppy Items*
•	Leash 6ft
•	Long Lead 
•	Two Stainless Steel Dishes
•	ID Tag
•	Wubba
•	Cuz
•	Chuck It
•	Kong
•	Tug Toy
•	Chuck it 2 Balls
•	Bully Stick
•	Nylabone

*Socialization Places*:
•	A bunch of Parks
•	El Camino Real
•	Union Square, San Francisco
•	Brother's Elementary School
•	Church
•	A lot of Beaches
•	Tennis Court
•	Stanford Mall
•	Sonic’s Drive-In
•	Walk Around Busy Stores – Serramonte, Tanforan
•	College Campus
•	Academy of Sciences
•	Golden Gate Bridge
•	Camp KOA
•	Yosemite Park
•	Santa Cruz Beach Boardwalk

*Things*
•	Vacuum
•	Loud TV
•	Car Drive
•	Dropped Items
•	Pool Table
•	Doorbell
•	Knocking
•	Bikes, scooter, rollerblade, skateboard
•	Handled – mouth, nails, paws, tails, etc
•	Hose!
•	Blender
•	Rain
•	Karaoke
•	Stairs
•	Power Tools
•	Plastic Bottle
•	Cardboard Box

*Surfaces*

•	Wood – Living Room
•	Concrete – Everywhere
•	Sand – Beach
•	Wood Chips – Playground? Park/Ponderosa
•	Dirt
•	Tall grass
•	Folded Metal Crate
•	Trashbag

And finally, what do you think about puppy socials? I'm not sure I want to take a dog class here, at this great-reviewed SF Puppy Prep, but they offer socials for $15 dollars for an hour in the evening. Good opportunity?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Congratulations on your puppy!
How old is your boy?

I would not forget a crate, it is VERY important in many ways.
Doggie bed, try a towel first as some babies will tear it up.
Stuffed squeeky toys, they love it but they don't last long.
Collar
Tug toys
Patience
Body armor

Puppies need a series of shots to be fully protected from diseases. you have to be careful about having him to places where there are other dogs before full protection kicks in.

Names: Jag, Wyatt, Riker


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

have you decided what you're going to feed your pup?

you'll need a flat collar and eventually a slip collar too, or a head halter...whatever you prefer

have you picked your vet? you can go and visit different veterinary hospitals now; just ask for a tour. see how things look...clean, smelly, are the staff friendly, helpful and so forth; this can be a life long relationship and a critical one if your dog becomes ill or injured


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i like the name Meekon


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I'd eliminate any names that can give the dog itself or the breed a bad rap or make them sound vicious - like Scar. Magnum to me means either a gun or a liquor. Miko sounds a lot like "meat ball" if people aren't paying direct attention when they ask the dog's name. Nike is and always will be a shoe to me. I think I'll stop here because I don't want to tick anyone off so please no one be offended. These are just things that came to my own mind reading over your name list. 

Karaoke? Loud tv? Sorry those don't make sense to me as a need on a new puppy list. Same for things like a door bell, pool table? I'm lost in that part of your list.

I do believe for the pup's safety he shouldn't be taken to places like dog parks and sociables until he's fully vaccinated which is to my understanding at least 6mos of age.

Anyway, enjoy your new friend!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

What color is your pup? Standard blk & tan or blk & red, sable ... ??? That might help spark some name ideas. For example the name "Sage" just came to mind and that to me would be a name for a sable. 

You also might want to consider waiting to name him until he's lived with you a few days or weeks. You'd be surprised how many dogs wind up dictating their own names just by their personality or something they do.


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

I think those are things that the puppy will be around and the OP wants to used to a bunch of different noises sounds.?


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

Dont forget the case of paper towels and a good mop & bucket!


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

surfaces: metal bleechers.

Also if you locate a playground specifically for preschool age kids...if will have stairs, a wobbly bridge, a tunnel....all perfectly sized for a puppy to explore!

Congrats!!!


----------



## southerncharm (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm very impressed! Sounds like you have a good idea of where/what to socialize your pup around! I would suggest that you not allow him to come into contact with any unvaccinated dogs, or take him to any area where there may have been unvaccinated dogs, until he has received all of his puppy boosters. You still want to make it a point to take him out and about around people, as well as other dogs. Taking him over to relatives/friends houses that have other pets is a great way to safely socialize your pup. 

As far as a puppy social goes, I would look for a puppy preschool class that offers the basics on manners, housetraining, and socialization. This would be a much better way to socialize while getting valuable professional help and setting a proper foundation for your pup. Just make sure they do require all pups to be kept current on vaccines and wormed. 

I would most definitely get a crate, as RebelGSD said. Crate training is the easiest, fastest, and safest way to housetrain your puppy. 

I also agree with Riley's Mom - do not give your pup a name that could create a bad image for the breed. Nothing that would make people envision an aggressive dog. Of the names you listed, I like Miko the best. 

Congratulations on your new family member, I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## rapnek74 (Mar 19, 2009)

One thing you want to make sure of is with your food/water bowls is the base is larger than the top. This way when he steps in it, it will not turn over. This is really needed with the water more than the food since you can always clean up food easy but water on a floor makes a large mess. 

Another thing... not to upset the above poster but who cares what you call your dog. If you want to call him killer that is up to you. You are the one who has to be happy with your name choice, not everyone else. Pick a name and stick with it from day one. He/she will learn it really quickly. I tried to pick a name that he would not hear anywhere but when I was calling him. I don't want him to hear it from anyone but me. I called my dog Trauma. The first thing he did when we went to the breeder was to scratch Susie. He got the name Trauma rather quickly. Some people on here probably think it's stupid but it doesn't bother me one bit. I am here to make Trauma happy, not them. Both Susie and I work in the medical field. I work on an ambulance and she is a Dr. in Sports Medicine. We both see some type of trauma almost everyday and now we see Trauma when we go home. I know you asked for opinions and you have got them. Everyone here will tell you something they feel but make yourself happy. Don't get a year down the road and wish you had given him a different name due to something you read on here or somewhere else. 


I have had so many dogs in my life since I use to raise rabbit dogs I have been through hundreds of names. Each one was different and given due the impression the dog gave me or something unique about the dog. My last dog, a lab was named Johnny Ringo from the movie. He was really independent and hard headed as a pup. I have had dogs named Cry Baby, Molly, Black Boy, Kodiak (a beagle that acted like a bear), Blue due to color and he cried a lot as a pup, Hoss since he was bigger than the other pups and the list goes on and on. Like stated above I always liked to meet the dog before I named him. Usually in the first couple of hours you will have your name. Remember that what anyone else thinks of your dog does not matter. The only thing that matters is that you and the dog are both happy and healthy. They will not be cleaning up after him or getting licked by him.


----------



## southerncharm (Feb 16, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: rapnek74
> 
> Another thing... not to upset the above poster but who cares what you call your dog. If you want to call him killer that is up to you. You are the one who has to be happy with your name choice, not everyone else. Pick a name and stick with it from day one. He/she will learn it really quickly. I tried to pick a name that he would not hear anywhere but when I was calling him. I don't want him to hear it from anyone but me. I called my dog Trauma. The first thing he did when we went to the breeder was to scratch Susie. He got the name Trauma rather quickly. Some people on here probably think it's stupid but it doesn't bother me one bit. I am here to make Trauma happy, not them. Both Susie and I work in the medical field. I work on an ambulance and she is a Dr. in Sports Medicine. We both see some type of trauma almost everyday and now we see Trauma when we go home. I know you asked for opinions and you have got them. Everyone here will tell you something they feel but make yourself happy. Don't get a year down the road and wish you had given him a different name due to something you read on here or somewhere else.
> 
> ...


I CARE. Enough people are scared of large dogs already. Giving a GSD an aggressive name just gives people another reason to fear your dog. Why do that to your dog for your own amusement? It's ridiculous.


----------



## rapnek74 (Mar 19, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: southerncharm
> 
> I CARE. Enough people are scared of large dogs already. Giving a GSD an aggressive name just gives people another reason to fear your dog. Why do that to your dog for your own amusement? It's ridiculous.



If you were worried about people being scared of your GSD because of size or name then why get on in the first place? The people who will be scared of your dog are going to be the people you meet while your out for a walk or in a park, not the people who actually interact with the dog. Those people will not know his name in the first place. It's not like your going to put a big collar with the name "Killer" hanging off it in gold. 

When we as people start forgetting our rights as human being and start following what is polictially correct then we as people are finished. Look at the direction this country is heading and it's all due to someone not wanting to upset another person. It's your life and it's your dog. Call it what you want to. I'm not scared of my friend Charles becuase he has the same name as a killer Charles Mason and about the same size. Think about it.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Please don't name your dog Magnum. It's a brand of condom.







Also Nike is traditionally a female name-- Nike was a Greek goddess of victory.


----------



## rapnek74 (Mar 19, 2009)

Just remember George... Just because someone has a 6 week course working with training of dogs or pays a $75.00 a year membership due to a association doesn't mean they always know what is best for you or your dog. You and your dog are different than anyone else in this forum. Make yourself happy and your dog happy first. Then if you must, worry about what everyone else thinks. I am not right all the time... probably not even 75% of the time but I make myself and my dog Trauma happy as much as possilbe. Kenny


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I like Nike. Scar reminds me of a "junk yard dog" and "Red" sounds like an Irish Setter.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

You will spend $200 in toys and your dog won't be interested in a single one of them for awhile









Good luck! I highly suggest Dr. Ian Dunbar's "before and after you get a puppy" - it is a MUST READ for *ANYONE* getting a pup.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Smith3You will spend $200 in toys and your dog won't be interested in a single one of them for awhile


Or it will be interested in the $200 worth of toys, but MUCH prefer "free" things like empty plastic Pepsi bottles, paper towel or TP rolls, and cardboard boxes!. 

My pups favorite thing was/is an empty plastic coffee can.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSD
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Smith3You will spend $200 in toys and your dog won't be interested in a single one of them for awhile
> ...


haha, i should have finished my thought, because koch was the exact same. yeah sure, kongs were fun filled with peanut butter

but emtpy coke bottles? frozen towels OMG BEST TOYS EVER!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

YES!!







Another gsd puppy for the Bay Area!









Before dealing with George's question I want to address this particular naming issue



> Originally Posted By: rapnek74
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: southerncharm
> ...


I am in absolute and total agreement with Rachel. It does matter-especially if you plan on being out and about in public with your dog. In the Bay Area which is a very dog friendly and social place to have a dog any aspect you can have to put your dog out in a positive light is an advantage and a plus to putting the breed out in a positive light. 

As far as people interacting not being putoff, here's an example of where that argument doesn't apply. One time out at a dog park with Kayla, she was interacting with several dogs with the owners commenting positively on her attitude and the interaction. I called her over to me and two of the owners thought I said "Killer" and their demeanor, the looks in their eyes instantly shifted to a bit of fear and they started to move to "protect" their dogs until I clarified the name and basically turned up my nose of the thought that I would name a dog Killer. And they went back to their previous relaxed mode, letting their dogs run with Kayla chasing her tennis ball.

If we are going to continue to put the best foot forward for our chosen breed, we need to be cognizant of the public perception and how we can continue to do our part to mitigate that perception. That is if we care. It is not about forgetting our rights as human beings, but those rights do come with some responsibilities and empathy.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Don't forget the cleaner for cleaning up "accidents".
Natures Miracle or Simple Green are two choices, I actually used both.

Things:
Tree stumps, fallen tree logs, picnic table benches.
Objects that the puppy can get on that are not stable or move around, i.e. put a ball/board under a wood plank so it is moving around.

Places:
You have Yosemite on your list. That is great, but also look at the East Bay Regional Park district parks. *<u>East Bay Regional Park District</u>* 
They are extremely dog-friendly, more so than the districts on the peninsula (yeah, I'm biased). From their website: "The Park District operates 65 parks, covering over 98,000 acres in its two-county jurisdiction, with more than 1,150 miles of trails." And the different parks vary a lot. (Once your puppy has all their shots) After getting out of the parking/picnic areas, for the most part you are allowed to have your dog off leash. My favorites so far: Pt Isabel a specific dog park in Richmond, Garin Regional- 3000 acres in the Hayward/Union City foothills, Del Valle in Livermore. Been to Sunol which is highly rated, but need to hike it a little more-too hot in the summer months though.

Since you have Santa Cruz on your list - should go a little further south and hit Carmel. Great beach and one of the most dog friendly towns around, many of the shop owners have water bowls outside their doors and allow leash dogs inside.

"Lots of beaches" - be sure to check out policies as many beaches may not allow dogs. Definitely put Fort Funston in San Francisco on that list.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Picking up my puppy in a few weeks! Need your*

imo, Killer is a silly name for any breed of dog -- the OP never mentioned the name Killer, and from his list, i doubt that he would. Scar nor Magnum give me the same vibe as Killer. one person hears Magnum and thinks guns & liquor... another thinks condoms... and i personally thought of the TV show - thats an example of how everyones minds work differently and i for one am not going to throw a name that i like out of the running, because someone somewhere might think something.

I understand everyones points and heed to their warnings, but the conversation does seem to be going a bit far (especially for a topic that is not solely about names). my feelings are similar to rapnek74 in that - the _majority_ of the time - people who are afraid of german shepherds are going to be afraid of them anyway, and well before they know their names. i cannot see someone avoiding your dog out of fear, then returning after hearing "oh don't worry - his name is fluffy (or sweetpea)"



> Originally Posted By: Riley's Mom
> Karaoke? Loud tv? Sorry those don't make sense to me as a need on a new puppy list. Same for things like a door bell, pool table? I'm lost in that part of your list.


ideal training/socializing/desensitization is getting your dog used to EVERYTHING... these are odd things that i wouldnt think to put on a list either, but since they're on his list - who cares? i know he asked to help delete/modify... and maybe these things aren't the most important or urgent, but i think they're fine. he won't need to spend weeks or months on each thing... if he turns on the karaoke machine, belts out a tune and the dog is fine, then good - move on to the next thing. doorbells however i do think are important (ie. dogs barking like mad or rushing to the door when the doorbell rings). or in my situation where i don't have a doorbell and my aunt has some weird crazy buzzing sounding doorbell that freaked my dog out after hearing it the first time. trash dumpsters isnt on the OP's list but i can also tell you that Tilden was VERY unsure of them when he saw them.

so my overall point is - enough with the critiques and more of the advice and suggestions.



> Originally Posted By: Everett54YES!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ditto!


----------



## rapnek74 (Mar 19, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Everett54YES!! I am in absolute and total agreement with Rachel. It does matter-especially if you plan on being out and about in public with your dog. In the Bay Area which is a very dog friendly and social place to have a dog any aspect you can have to put your dog out in a positive light is an advantage and a plus to putting the breed out in a positive light.
> 
> As far as people interacting not being putoff, here's an example of where that argument doesn't apply. One time out at a dog park with Kayla, she was interacting with several dogs with the owners commenting positively on her attitude and the interaction. I called her over to me and two of the owners thought I said "Killer" and their demeanor, the looks in their eyes instantly shifted to a bit of fear and they started to move to "protect" their dogs until I clarified the name and basically turned up my nose of the thought that I would name a dog Killer. And they went back to their previous relaxed mode, letting their dogs run with Kayla chasing her tennis ball.
> 
> If we are going to continue to put the best foot forward for our chosen breed, we need to be cognizant of the public perception and how we can continue to do our part to mitigate that perception. That is if we care. It is not about forgetting our rights as human beings, but those rights do come with some responsibilities and empathy.



With out a doubt the majority of the people in the United States are not put out by names.


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Can't type much right now cuz I'm on my iPhone. But thanks for the responses. I should clear things up a bit. I live in a house with some old school Filipinos like my uncle who can sing karaoke till the sun comes up keeping up the whole house. I think a puppy needs to get used to that from the get go. Also my other dog freaked out when we started playing pool with these long sticks and hearing the break. 

Also, about the names, I didn't think Scar would have such a negative vibe. If a parent asked why, I'd bring up Lion King or something. I like Miko the most anyway. Would type more but it's difficult with this phone.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I like Django! (Reinhardt I presume?) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEzsPGHsi90


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my boy came home at 9 weeks old. here's what he had:

flat collar.
2 bowls.
crate and bedding.
cheap leash (just in case he chewed it).
ropes.
various size balls (make sure he can't swallow them).
pull/tug toys.
Vet.
signed up for puppy classes.
femur bones (a lot of people think you shouldn't
give them these).

Socialization:
hung out in front of the Super Market
doors (lots of people coming and going
from 6:00am untill 10:00pm.).
went to the Vet twice a week for petting, treats and mock exams. (no charge at the Vet's for the socializing visits).
had lots of people visit our home to meet the pup.
held play groups at our house.
short car rides 3x's daily.
walked on busy streets.
walks in the woods.
went to Pet Stores (after 2nd round of shots)

Things:
everything that comes with being in and around the house.
all the things you encounter from being out and about.

Surfaces:
make sure his pads are ready for certain surfaces.
experience all types of surfaces and often.

what are you doing with the folded crate that
you have listed under Surfaces?

Django is a nice name.


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh, I saw a picture of someone folding their crate and letting their pup walk over it as a new surface. Same with a trash bag. Sorry, my notes were really unclear. They were for me and I just copied and pasted them haha.

Also, I may be signing up for classes but they don't start until June 13. I'll be picking up the pup April 10 when he's 8 weeks. Is that too far away or should I look for an earlier class. 

I forgot to mention, I do have a crate already but it's small. It's just until the puppy outgrows it (I hope I have at least a couple weeks on it haha) then I'll be getting a bigger one online. Also, when do you recommend bringing pups to dog parks? I can wait, but just want to know when is okay. Around the 16 week shots? 

So, my choices are Miko Nike or Django. I have a while to choose and hopefully spending time with the pup will help. Can't wait for the next Bay Area meet up haha.


----------



## AQC82 (Jan 19, 2009)

and







on getting your new pup! 

Just wanted to add some options to your name list:

Niko
Rico
Jag


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Picking up my puppy in a few weeks! Need your*



> Originally Posted By: george1990Also, I may be signing up for classes but they don't start until June 13. I'll be picking up the pup April 10 when he's 8 weeks. Is that too far away or should I look for an earlier class.


I would not wait that long - he'll be almost 4 months old by then. Can you find a puppy class that starts earlier? Where will you be taking him? In any case, you should definitely start some simple training around the house before you start class, things like sit and down, teaching him his name (once you figure out what that is, lol!), working on recall, and getting comfortable on leash, (either in the house or backyard), as well as walking at your side off leash. And don't forget socialization! Invite people over to meet him, or take him to friend's houses. 



> Quote:Also, when do you recommend bringing pups to dog parks? I can wait, but just want to know when is okay. Around the 16 week shots?


He can meet other dogs that you know are friendly, healthy, and vaccinated at any age after you get him. Other than that I'd avoid dog parks and other places where there will be or have been strange dogs (put a towel or blanket from home in the shopping cart and wheel him around if you take him to a pet store, carry him at the vet's office rather than let him walk in, etc.) at least until after his 3rd set of puppy shots. You can wait until 16 weeks old and he's got his rabies shot, or not. I usually start around 4 months old, but Halo we actually took to Point Isabel at 15 weeks old, and she did great. 

Be sure that you know the park well, (visit at various times and days without your puppy) and that the dogs that frequent the park are well behaved, friendly, and well socialized so he will have good experiences with other dogs. It's up to you to protect him! If you have any doubts about a park or the dogs you see there, don't bring him in. I prefer open space type parks rather than small enclosed parks because everyone is moving along, basically taking a walk with their dogs off leash, because you don't see a lot of pack behavior with the dogs already there ganging up on newcomers.


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Picking up my puppy in a few weeks! Need your*

I'll probably keep looking around for classes, but I was pretty interested in this one. Either way, he'd get his socialization through the SF Puppy Prep social hours. And I'll definitely train him on the basics before class, I think I've got most of that covered. Any books to recommend, especially clicker training? 

I think I'll wait on the dog parks anyway, but I like Fort Funston as you're right, there isn't much pack behavior or mentality as dogs are with their owners most of the time.

AND an important question that I forgot to ask... how soon is too soon to introduce him to all my friends and family? Should he bond with only me for awhile? Or should I invite my friends over from the get-go with their dogs?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Picking up my puppy in a few weeks! Need your*

Here's a great online resource for training: http://www.dogstardaily.com/

Also, if you're interested in clicker training: http://www.clickertraining.com/

I don't see any reason to wait to introduce him to new people and dogs. On the first day of Halo's puppy class the trainer said our mission was to introduce our puppies to at least 100 new people in the next two weeks. I took her to Starbucks and sat outside, or you could go to a grocery store or Target or Walmart. The most critical socialization window closes very early, (16 weeks old?) and you can't get that time back if you miss the boat.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i wouldn't let my dog/puppy walk across a folded crate.
i wouldn't want my dog to step through the wire
in some strange way. you can find something similar
to walk across that's safer. ask around and get more opinons
on the folded crate idea.

trash bags, plastic bags, bubble wrap, piles of leaves (know what's under the leaves before crossing them), wet floors (walk across wet floors) all of these things started in our puppy class.

you're getting your puppy April 10th. i wouldn't wait untill
June 13th to start puppy classes. i would have my dog
in class at 9 or 10 weeks old. your instructor will let 
you know what shots you need before you start class.

dog parks, umm, touchy subject. i didn't go to dog parks untill my dog was 6 months old. a lot of people don't
beleive in dog parks. you don't want your dog/puppy
to have a bad experience at a dog park.

Django is the name. Django is a cool name. what's
your dogs registered name going to be???


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

It should start with an S, so I'm still trying to decide. I like Skylar, but haven't put much thought into it lol. 

And I'll start searching for other puppy classes.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

George, check with your breeder - some will pick out the registered name for you, some will let you pick out a name as long as it starts with the right letter. Have you already discussed it? And BTW, where are you getting your pup?


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadi wouldn't let my dog/puppy walk across a folded crate.
> i wouldn't want my dog to step through the wire
> in some strange way. you can find something similar
> to walk across that's safer. ask around and get more opinons
> on the folded crate idea.


An x-pen laid flat on the ground works, that is what is used in the ATTS temperament test.


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm getting it from Nadelhaus kennels. I know not everyone agrees with my decision, but I spoke to countless people, visited many kennels and I think it was the best fit. Also, I did speak to many of the other reputable breeders recommended to me, and just didn't have the best experience. 

I forgot to mention it last time I was there, but I'll bring it up when I call. My next goal is to find another puppy class near me, especially if it's based on clicker training. Any help in that regard?


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

June 13th is too far off for your first set of classes. You want to shoot for a puppy class that you can get into around 10-11 weeks of age. Wed (or other weekday) evenings not a good option for you?

Can you explain a little more about the SF Puppy Prep social hour you mentioned. Sounds interesting.


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Anything but Tuesday evenings are good. Why do ya ask?

And here's a bit about the SF Puppy Prep social hour...

http://www.sfpuppyprep.com/socials.html

I've heard some good things. The owners watch their puppies play with wine and cheese available lol. The puppies, which are required to have 1 or 2 set of shots, can play together while a professional trainer watches to make sure everything's okay and it's all play.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

That certainly sounds like fun! You're on the peninsula, right? You can edit your profile to add your general location so it will show up under your username in all your posts, which will make it easier for people to make recommendations for trainers or where to buy a particular food, that sort of thing.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

laying an x-pen flat makes sense. a folded crate seems to tall to walk across. what happens if the dog steps through the crate?
my concern is the folded crate is sitting to high off the ground.



> Originally Posted By: ahlamarana
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: doggiedadi wouldn't let my dog/puppy walk across a folded crate.
> ...


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah, I'll scratch the folded crate thing. It wasn't at the top of my list anyway haha. But yeah, I'm in the peninsula, 10 minutes away from San Francisco.


----------



## Rhena (Jan 30, 2009)

Good for you for having so much forethought!

I totally agree about exposing the dog to as many sounds and situations as possible -- even if it seems a little absurd to others. I have a GSD owning neighbor who didn't own a TV when she first got her GSD as a pup. Now the adult dog isn't socialized to it and she can't watch TV with her dog, which, to me, would be utter devastation -- I mean, what's better than watching the latest episode of LOST with your puppy gnawing on a knuckle bone at your feet? 

So thinking through all these different situations is really going to pay off...

I agree with those who said that you're going to spend a bunch of money on toys and it's the free stuff the pup is going to love! (My pup is working on an empty kleenex box right now.)

I started taking my puppy to the dog park at about 4 mos. She's LOVED it. She has had one bad experience with an adult dog getting in her face -- but I pulled the other dog away and she was fine and got right back to playing. As much as I totally hated the other owner and resented him for not taking the dog out of the park right away (or even intervening at all) -- it ended up being a lesson for my dog that I'll always be there to protect her from icky situations. Fortunately, she wasn't in a fear imprint period when that happened and she still loves dogs and the dog park (and even Golden Retrievers which was the breed that went after her). Had she been in a fear imprint period, it would have been bad and I would have not forgiven myself for taking her to the park so early.

So, yes, dog parks can be a difficult negotiation. I stay with my dog all the time at the park and found one where there are often puppies in her age group and where the owners are vigilant. 

I like the name Miko (and others that you've put down too, but that one the most). 

I think that "killer" is sort of a farfetched name. But for as many people who see a GSD name "Killer" and think "see? GSDs are dangerous" there are probably just as many people like me who would see a GSD named "Killer" and think "that's a hilariously ironic name. Who names their dog killer?" As much as I think it's important to be an ambassador for the breed, I think it's more important to do that with behavior and training than with something as innocuous as a name. 

As such, Magnum, for me calls to mind first, the TV show, then a large bottle of champagne (hardly liquor!) and lastly a gun. For Nike, I first thought of the Greek Goddess and then the shoe. You never know what other people are thinking about when they hear (or mishear!) a certain name... and since you can't please all the people all the time.. please yourself and your pup first when it comes to a name. 

Keep up all the great planning! And most importantly... have fun (which, honestly, won't be that hard)!

(Oh, and don't forget to add "clicker" or "clickers" to your list if that's the route you're going. You might also start setting aside old towels and blankets for dog use only!)


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: george1990Anything but Tuesday evenings are good. Why do ya ask?


Because that June 13th date sounded like Pat's outdoor class series in Redwood City? She also has an indoor one at Jump n Java in Redwood City on Wednesday evenings that you could probably get in sooner since she adds and graduates dogs continously. Tad bit more $$$ but I think getting your pup in that first class is important. pm me if it might interest you and I can give you a little more detail-it's the one I started Lancer in.

And we want a report on the SF Puppy Prep! Always gathering information on options out here. That one sounds and looks interesting.


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

So, how do you guys deal with the waiting? Didn't think it'd be this hard, but time's going by so slow.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

LOL! Shop til you drop. There's always "one more thing" you'll feel your pup should have.

Is your house ready and puppy proof? Do it now. Look around for wires and things you don't want in the mouth of your puppy and move out of puppy reach. when you think you've proofed enough, lay on the floor and look around.

Where are you putting crates and beds?

Where you interested in clicker training. Study the links and threads on that topic, go get yourself a clicker and practice the timing. How?
with a TV show or music. Tennis match, get your clicks down to when the ball hits the racket or the ground. Get a ball and toss in the air-click when it reaches the top and when it bounces. Can't do too much-it gets boring without the dog but you can practice your timing.

Visit some dog training classes and observe-you've already heard me preach on that one. 

If you're interested there's a couple of fun matches coming up in the East Bay where you can watch some agility/obedience/rally events. Not sure if Menlo Park Schutzhund has anything going on but you could go out to watch their exercises whether you're interested in pursuing that venue or not, it can be fun to watch.

And when all that is done, go shop some more!

Now not to make it drag out, but just how many more days/hours are there left?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

as a couple of others suggested -- begin visiting the dog parks, veterinary hospitals, possible boarding kennels, or arranging meetings with petsitters. research different foods and locate the stores that will carry them. order things online... you almost always get better deals online. sit in on some classes or trials. and for everything that you think you've found & figured out - come up with a plan B.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when did you decide to get a puppy? how long did it take for you to
find a breeder? when did you give your deposit?

we decided we wanted a pup. it was close to a year before we had one. things didn't work out with the first breeder we selected.




> Originally Posted By: george1990So, how do you guys deal with the waiting? Didn't think it'd be this hard, but time's going by so slow.


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

About 15 more days guys. This waiting thing is getting harder lol.

I've wanted to get a puppy a year ago. Researched breeders, but only started talking to them maybe 3 months ago. Chose Nadelhaus a couple weeks ago when I put down the deposit.

I think I'm all planned out haha. I can buy a few more things, and am in the search for classes, but besides that, nothing to occupy my time =(



Forgot to add, I'm between three classes right now. One of them looks interesting, but doesn't start till May 7 (puppy comes home April 10). Yes, no, maybe?


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

May 7th puts him at about 12 weeks? That's not bad since you have that SF Puppy Prep going on (when would you start that?).
If the class/instructor has information about the class you can get your hands on as early as possible you can (and should get started before actually attending the class. I know Sirius had handouts and things they want you to do and Pat would talk with you about what to expect. And if you do attend a class before you pick up the puppy, you will get should plenty of info of things to work on. One of those should be socialization and getting out and meeting people.

Sending you a pm as well.


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

If I get the puppy on the 10th, a Friday, I think I'd start SF Puppy Prep either the coming Wednesday or the 17th, a Friday. Wednesday too soon?


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

4 more days. I think I'm going crazy. Hurry up week!


----------



## sam the sheperd (Jan 11, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: george19904 more days. I think I'm going crazy. Hurry up week!


Get some sleep while you still can!!!









No, it's really not that bad (yes it is.)

For me, I had a friggin' blast shopping for all of the toys and such. 

Get ready for the best friend you'll ever have or need...


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

SLEEP 

And enjoy being able to do what you want, when you want, for how long you want But be sure...you wont trade the dog for the world once you get it.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Go see your friends and family while you still can, and before they label you a recluse and say things "we never go do anything anymore and I by anything I mean stuff like not going to Petsmart, the park, etc..."


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh yeah, I was meaning to ask. So, my room is relatively small. Do GSD's need a lot of room inside as long as they get adequate exercise?

It shouldn't be a problem though. My room is next to the garage, so I just open the door and there it is. (My garage is kinda like a living room w/ couches and a TV). But most of the time, my door is closed. Should I get used to it open from now on or what lol. (Why am I asking so many random questions ><)


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i think it'd be great for you to start leaving the door to the bdrm/garage open (well, later, when the pup isnt getting into so much trouble). when i first got Gia i believe my whole apartment was in the 350 sq ft range (2 closets, bathroom, kitchen area, and living space). she got used to it. they are relatively inactive indoors. the main issue will be making room for the crate and watching where you step (for yours and puppies safety).

i also imagine that s/he'll be allowed in other parts of the house wherever you are?


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah, he'll be allowed in other parts. Just probably spending most of his time downstairs when we're not out, or when he's not crated. I'm probably overthinking things again haha. Just last minute thinking to see if there's anything else I might have forgotten to think out/buy.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

George, you've seem to have handled the waiting pretty well. Haven't seen a worry about this post for a while!!









As long as your puppy is getting the exercise and mental stimulation from you when you're home, he should do fine in that room. Another key point, do not give in to the crying and whining that may occur in that first day or two. If they cry or whine, wait for it to get quiet for a moment or two before letting him out or acknowledging him.

Great that you're picking him up on Friday and have the weekend. Are you taking your other dog up when you go up?



> Originally Posted By: george1990(Why am I asking so many random questions ><)


Because that is a natural state of mind for a new gsd in waiting parent!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: george1990 I'm probably overthinking things again haha. Just last minute thinking to see if there's anything else I might have forgotten to think out/buy.


Yes you are over thinking and yes there are things you have forgotten to think out/buy, LOL. 

Now have you mapped out every dog related store in your area so you can go find that "one more" "he has to have one of these" toys?

What time are you going up and what time are you planning on heading back? I know it's not too long a drive, but you want to make sure the puppy is not eating too soon before you want to start home so maybe two-three hours after the breeder feeds? And some puppy play time with his littermates to wear him down a little it should also help him sleep on the trip home.


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi guys! I picked him up and he's currently sleeping in my lap. He's CUTE. He's also the biggest of the litter, a bigggg boy. He's extremely affectionate and loves relaxing on anyones lap. He met some people at the rest area already actually and seems to already have a head start in socialization. I love this little guy. I'll post pictures tonight when I get home!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Congrats!!! Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

And your wonderful life together begins!!! Take TONS of pics, they grow waaaay too fast!! Congrats!


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Another update on Miko,

He's doing really good. Biting is coming down a bit and he's learning fast. Today we went for a short walk around the block and we met our neighbor and her shepherd/husky mix and he found a new friend to play with... meaning Max can rest a bit easier some days! Haha. BUT!

He hurt his paw really bad today. I don't know how. We put him in his crate an as soon as his foot touched the floor, he yelped in pain. He can't put any pressure or weight on it at all. We brought him to the vet who said just wait it out for a few days. He said it didn't feel like a fracture and if it was, it wasn't the type to cause serious damage but if it isn't better in a few days, to bring him back in for an x-ray. Right now, he's in his crate relaxing, but it's making me so sad. Also, at the vet, he met two other shepherds and we agreed to meet again when Miko was better. I hope Miko feels better soon.


----------

